# Mother with buggies on buses "anti social menace"



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1256699/Mothers-use-buses-wheelchair-areas-buggies-labelled-anti-social-menace-Government.html

Apparently they may be issued with on the spot fines for having buggies in disabled spots on buses.....


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh the Daily Mail again.  Just take a look at the comments.  Being absolutely serious I have never seen a wheelchair user use a bus.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I love some of the comments some of them verge on the riduculous!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

If some of the people bother to read the signs on the buses, Disabled areas CAN be used for pushchairs/prams as long as there are no disabled people on the bus, they get priority use of the area. I have read this sign on buses in most areas that I have lived in. I wish the this paper would report some serious news for once!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jane D said:


> Oh the Daily Mail again. Just take a look at the comments. Being absolutely serious I have never seen a wheelchair user use a bus.


 Jane I live in London and many wheelchairs use the buses. I have seen drivers allow more than 2 buggies on then it creates problems as they are parked in the aisles, some drivers have told mothers to take the baby out and fold them up.


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

I live in Central London and I see many wheel chair users, I know they have preference. If no space, you have to fold your buggy, no more than 2 buggies per bus anyway(if no wheelchairs) there are bendybuses in london, very very long buses where there is more than enough space unless its peakhour.
i wont travel public transport during peakhour anyway too many people and stuffy, also in London there is the congestion charging where you have to pay £8 if you go into a certain area in Central london, so more people resort to going on buses, the problem wont go away 
Danni xxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I work in a school for disabled children and because of where we live there is a shortage of drivers they have employed a lot of Polish drivers who can't speak english. The problem is sometimes there are that many buggies on the driver does not know how to tell the mothers and the children in their battery operated chairs can't get on. With most wheel chairs they only have a short amount of life in the battery so it's not like they could ride all the way to their destination.

Years ago mothers used to fold their buggies, also now I know mothers have to go shopping but when there is more than one buggy on the bus they have to turn the handles towards the walk way and then you have to squeeze past the shopping hanging off the handles, maybe if mothers bought a bus friendly buggy just for these journeys, the old canvass umbrella fold ones. I know they are not ideal for a whole day in them but many generations have used them with no ill effects. The trouble with todays buggies are they are so big and bulky.

If they made slots for disabled, buggies, shopping trollies there would need a flippin long bus if other passengers would like to sit down on their journey.

Linda
xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

My best friend is disabled and uss the buses regularly... at least she would if she could get her wheelchair on thebus. Most mums and dads with buggies are fine but there are sadly a minority who are too selfish to move up and allow the wheelchair space and these people have made her journey miserable time and time again. On one occasion she was injured on the bus when the buggy user refused to move her buggy (which was empty by the way because the toddler was on her knee) out of the wheel chair space and she could not secure her chair and hence ended up getting hurt when the bus breaked suddenly.

A little consideration on the part of those using buggies would be nice.

Oh and if there are no disabled people on your buses, maybe it is because they can't get on the bus to start with.  The same friend has more than once been left at the bus stop in the rain because the driver didnt want ( or didn't know how ) to put the ramp down so she could get on.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I am quite new 2 travellin on bus with buggy at grand old age of 44!wheelchair users sld hav always hav priority of course.got on bus while ago with big tough lookin guy with big buggy and older child than mine in front of me.when bus came driver said 4 me 2 fold buggy as his so big.2bh no good at foldin it dh usually do it as need brute force so waited 4 next bus.but what if i had been on way 2 work and in hurry?also got on bus wì th wheelchair user once who quite aggressively asked how many stops we wer goin.it was raining and only goin 3 stops.worried she gonna push me and baby and buggy off bus as we went round roundabout!but mayb she had bad experience like lady in previous msg.will make me b mor mindful in future.hi 2u loobylou.how ru?bernie


----------

